
Prime Numbers Keep the Internet Secure - sunny--tech
https://medium.com/better-programming/how-prime-numbers-keep-the-internet-secure-680cc1743133
======
ShradhaSingh
Without it, nobody would be able to make secure payments over the internet, or
even log in securely to e-mail and other personal services.

